# the_iHenry's journal



## The_iHenry

I posted that picture on my Instagram account 
@the_iHenry
that's when @Don_Bass put me on to TLF. I immediately joined and got hooked.

I decided to go all in so I had to find out what was going on with my lawn. Turns out I had bermuda with a bunch of weeds in it


I scalped as low as my McLane would go 3/8" on 4/29/19







Applied some nutsedge killer I bought at my local gardeners supply store on 5/4/19. It started kicking in on 5/7/19



Installed my reel roller 5/8/19



Put down some 25-5-10 on 5/18/19



Mowing at 1/2" on 5/24/19







Started mowing at 1/4" with this guy on 5/30/19



Decided to level the back on 5/31/19 because the 220E was bouncing around everywhere







I had some trouble with the 220E Cut so I had to switch back to the McLane at 3/8" in the meantime 6/3/19



Fixed the 220E Cut so back to 1/4" on 6/4/19





Mowed this morning 6/9/19





And put down some milorganite and ironite


----------



## Pamboys09

nice lawn, your from Shafter?


----------



## The_iHenry

Pamboys09 said:


> nice lawn, your from Shafter?


Yeah just moved here 2 years ago


----------



## Pamboys09

The_iHenry said:


> Pamboys09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice lawn, your from Shafter?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah just moved here 2 years ago
Click to expand...

Lol, nice.
Delano CA here


----------



## Don_Bass

Looking Good My Dude! :thumbup: :dancenana:


----------



## The_iHenry

First mow after Milo and ironite app 6/11/19


----------



## BenC

Pamboys09 said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pamboys09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice lawn, your from Shafter?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah just moved here 2 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, nice.
> Delano CA here
Click to expand...

HAHA! I ran around the Shafter and Delano area for a decade working in Ca, I know a few folks from both towns. Don't miss the fall nut harvest dust, that's for sure.


----------



## The_iHenry

BenC said:


> Pamboys09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah just moved here 2 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, nice.
> Delano CA here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHA! I ran around the Shafter and Delano area for a decade working in Ca, I know a few folks from both towns. Don't miss the fall nut harvest dust, that's for sure.
Click to expand...

Right on brotha! How long ago were you working here? What type of work were you doing? Trust me I hate the almonds harvest too. Allergies allergies allergies!


----------



## Pamboys09

The_iHenry said:


> BenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pamboys09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, nice.
> Delano CA here
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA! I ran around the Shafter and Delano area for a decade working in Ca, I know a few folks from both towns. Don't miss the fall nut harvest dust, that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right on brotha! How long ago were you working here? What type of work were you doing? Trust me I hate the almonds harvest too. Allergies allergies allergies!
Click to expand...

Yup allergies everywhere,

Henry where did you bought your greens mower?? Need some help finding one.


----------



## BenC

The_iHenry said:


> BenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pamboys09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, nice.
> Delano CA here
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA! I ran around the Shafter and Delano area for a decade working in Ca, I know a few folks from both towns. Don't miss the fall nut harvest dust, that's for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right on brotha! How long ago were you working here? What type of work were you doing? Trust me I hate the almonds harvest too. Allergies allergies allergies!
Click to expand...

I was working in the wine industry from 2007 to 2016, research, contracting, vineyard management, etc.


----------



## The_iHenry

Mowed on 6/13/19 maintaining at .25




@BenC do you keep in touch with anyone from the area?


----------



## BenC

We lived in Modesto and keep up with a lot of folks from there. Sadly I haven't stayed in contact with anybody from the the south valley, other than LinkedIn type stuff.


----------



## The_iHenry

Mowed on 6/15/19 in preparation for father's day.











I'm thinking of applying celsius


----------



## Sparton

@The_iHenry Looks good man. I can't wait until my front yard looks half as good as yours.


----------



## The_iHenry

Mowed at .250 on 6/18/19

And applied celsius


----------



## The_iHenry

Excuse my messy garage


----------



## Pamboys09

The_iHenry said:


> Excuse my messy garage


Woah! the FLEET's Dream!

which one cuts better?


----------



## The_iHenry

Pamboys09 said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my messy garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah! the FLEET's Dream!
> 
> which one cuts better?
Click to expand...

I haven't got all the kinks worked out on the 220E yet so I can't say.


----------



## Pamboys09

The_iHenry said:


> Pamboys09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my messy garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah! the FLEET's Dream!
> 
> which one cuts better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't got all the kinks worked out on the 220E yet so I can't say.
Click to expand...

Lol, let us know, anyways. Do you put these? or you have the contact person who made these? I want these edge in my backyard too


----------



## The_iHenry

Pamboys09 said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pamboys09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woah! the FLEET's Dream!
> 
> which one cuts better?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't got all the kinks worked out on the 220E yet so I can't say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, let us know, anyways. Do you put these? or you have the contact person who made these? I want these edge in my backyard too
Click to expand...

They were there when I bought the house.


----------



## Don_Bass

The_iHenry said:


> Excuse my messy garage


#TheDreamTeam #MakeAmericaLawnsGreatAgain 😂


----------



## The_iHenry

Applied celsius on 6/23/19 this time with the correct rate. 4 days later:




Evening mow set at .125





With the 220E


----------



## The_iHenry

I used my cup cutter to transfer plugs.


----------



## Francoix

@The_iHenry is possible to show a picture of your cup cutter?


----------



## The_iHenry

Update on the celsius application from 6/20/19


@Francoix nothing special but here it is


----------



## The_iHenry

Slow recovery after celsius


----------



## The_iHenry

Put down ammonium sulfate 2 weeks ago here are the results


----------



## The_iHenry

.250 hoc ironite and AS application on 7/31/19



Still got weeds and hasn't completely filled in. Might do a 3rd AS app in a few weeks then I'll prepare for PRG.


----------



## Francoix

@The_iHenry Do you have a hard time manipulating your Toro GM on the edges? Does your GM have a slight delay on the reel engaging?


----------



## The_iHenry

Francoix said:


> @The_iHenry Do you have a hard time manipulating your Toro GM on the edges? Does your GM have a slight delay on the reel engaging?


I try to stay about 3 inches away from the concrete edges. I go back and clean them up carefully with my string trimmer.

No delay as soon as I engage the clutch I'm moving.


----------



## The_iHenry

Sprayed Celsius on 8/25/19. Still mowing the back at .125





I raised the front to .375 but I didn't get a picture.


----------



## Bmossin

Thant looks awesome.


----------



## The_iHenry

Bmossin said:


> Thant looks awesome.


Thanks. I couldn't get those bare spots to fill in. Fingers crossed hoping they'll fill in with PRG.


----------



## The_iHenry

Celsius recovery and power raking is putting stress on the back keeping it at .125 on 9/3/19:





Front isn't to bad after celsius:





Got a few mushrooms popping up over night


----------



## The_iHenry

Keeping the front at .375


----------



## The_iHenry

Raised the backyard to .375. Recovering nicely from detaching. 




Backlapped today


----------



## The_iHenry

Dethatched and scalped on 10/6/19.

Got my PRG on 10/9/19

Mowed at .25 and fertilized with milorganite. Put down PRG at a rate of 14lbs/k. 
10/12/19 mowed the back at .25 and put down PRG at the same rate. 




Front 3 days after seeding

still no germination...


----------



## Bsblcoach1989

The_iHenry said:


> Dethatched and scalped on 10/6/19.
> 
> Got my PRG on 10/9/19
> 
> Mowed at .25 and fertilized with milorganite. Put down PRG at a rate of 14lbs/k.
> 10/12/19 mowed the back at .25 and put down PRG at the same rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front 3 days after seeding
> 
> still no germination...


14 lbs is going to come in strong! 7 days and you will see some seed coming up. Fun time of year!


----------



## The_iHenry

I've neglected my journal so here's an update:

First signs of life

First PRG mow

Bare spots in the back


Xmas light action


----------



## The_iHenry

Mow job at .75 ironite and milorganite this morning


----------



## Bmossin

Looking good amigo


----------



## stogie1020

Nice color!


----------



## The_iHenry

@Bmossin Thanks
@stogie1020 Thanks I think it's the ironite.


----------



## The_iHenry

.75 been getting home late but managed to have a quickie in the back.


----------



## The_iHenry

.5625


----------



## The_iHenry

.5625


----------



## The_iHenry

9/16"


----------



## The_iHenry

Rain let up and got a much needed mow. I slightly raised the HOC to 5/8 since it's been about 12 days since the last cut.


----------



## The_iHenry

Decided to mow the front this morning keeping the HOC at 9/16" 

Single double


----------



## The_iHenry

It's been a busy month for me. I've neglected the lawn and weeds are coming in.


----------



## The_iHenry

Backlapped, mowed, edged, blew just the front. Weeds are moving in. Not sure how to deal with them. 

Edit: Forgot to mention I fertilized with AS(3lbs./k) on 2/14/20 and spread ironite(3lbs./k) on 2/18/20.


----------



## The_iHenry

The front and back are responding pretty well to the AS and ironite





still got weeds tho :/


----------



## The_iHenry

Took the PRG down to 1/2"


----------



## Bmossin

Looks awesome!!!!


----------



## The_iHenry

Bmossin said:


> Looks awesome!!!!


Thank you sir. I have some weeds and bare spots that I hope my bermuda will get rid of. 🤞


----------



## Redtenchu

Any new pictures?


----------



## The_iHenry

Redtenchu said:


> Any new pictures?


COVID-19 is affecting my lawn schedule.

Plus I got this project going on:


----------



## Redtenchu

Sorry to hear that, but the lawn is still looking good outside of the project area! Good luck this month, you deserve it!


----------



## The_iHenry

Redtenchu said:


> Sorry to hear that, but the lawn is still looking good outside of the project area! Good luck this month, you deserve it!


Thanks brotha!


----------



## beardizzle1

The_iHenry said:


> Took the PRG down to 1/2"


I love the putting/chipping greens people have in their backyards. It's definitely a goal for the future, but not for many years.


----------



## The_iHenry

beardizzle1 said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took the PRG down to 1/2"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the putting/chipping greens people have in their backyards. It's definitely a goal for the future, but not for many years.
Click to expand...


----------



## The_iHenry

Scalped the front and back at .125" on April 1st.





I was running late this morning so I didn't get a chance to snap a pic of the front.


----------



## The_iHenry

Here's a shot of the front

I wasn't able to aerate and level this week due to heavy rain. Once it stopped raining I was able to finish up this little project. 




Happy Easter!


----------



## Bmossin

how do you like the toro over the Deere?


----------



## The_iHenry

Bmossin said:


> how do you like the toro over the Deere?


:shock: tough to say.... I really like the width of the Greensmaster but I do miss the JD. I *REEL*ly should've kept them both.


----------



## The_iHenry

Took these this morning:



Idk what's up with that darkness in that area of the lawn?


----------



## The_iHenry

Mowed keeping the hoc at 3/16". Then I core aerated and was only able to sand the backyard. It got dark on me so I'll post pics in the morning. 
Here's one cleaning up the cores.


----------



## The_iHenry




----------



## Ware

I came here to grab a LOTM nomination picture. :lol:


----------



## The_iHenry

Lol @Ware maybe next month.


----------



## Ren

What a sweet setup, low, flat and a pool! :thumbup:

Next month for sure.


----------



## The_iHenry

Ren said:


> What a sweet setup, low, flat and a pool! :thumbup:
> 
> Next month for sure.


Thanks brotha!


----------



## The_iHenry

I'm REELy fighting the urge to mow.

Day 3 post level:



I still see some low spots but I'll take care of that a little at a time.


----------



## The_iHenry

I couldn't take it anymore. Day 5 post level I decided to mow:





I had a gigantic low spot so I used a bunch of the cores from when I aerated to try to fill it in.


----------



## The_iHenry

11 day update

Tee box/ fairway

"Green" area 


I lowered the HOC to 1/8". I'm going to keep it that low all summer. I think I found the cure to my worm casting problem :thumbup:


----------



## The_iHenry

Cut a cup and thought this looked cool


----------



## Ren

The_iHenry said:


> I lowered the HOC to 1/8". I'm going to keep it that low all summer.


1/8"!? :thumbup:

How bad are you chewing up the reel right now cutting this low after topdressing?


----------



## The_iHenry

Ren said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lowered the HOC to 1/8". I'm going to keep it that low all summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 1/8"!? :thumbup:
> 
> How bad are you chewing up the reel right now cutting this low after topdressing?
Click to expand...

Bad! I'm having to backlap every mow. I just raised the HOC to .25 after today.


----------



## The_iHenry

12 days of neglect. I kept my irrigation schedule. 









The back is really struggling to fill in. I mowed yesterday at 1/4" and applied LT120 surfactant today with a liquid dose of AS 21-0-0 1lbs./1K hopefully that helps fill it in. I'm going to transfer plugs to the bare areas. Got triple digit weather coming up this week so hopefully that helps speed things up! :thumbup:


----------



## The_iHenry

The backyard continues to struggle


----------



## The_iHenry

Celsius on the 10th. Mowed on the 11th. 



The struggle is REEL


----------



## Don_Bass

The_iHenry said:


> Celsius on the 10th. Mowed on the 11th.
> 
> 
> 
> The struggle is REEL


Looking Good, it's coming Along 👍


----------



## The_iHenry

Happy father's day!


----------



## The_iHenry

Slowly filling in. Sprayed 1lbs/1k of AS on 6/19/20.


----------



## The_iHenry

I'm gonna track how long it takes to fill in. Triple digit weather this week. 

I'm going to use this as a reference.


----------



## The_iHenry

Mowed the back. HOC 1/4"


----------



## The_iHenry

21-0-0 foliar application on 7/8/20 @ 1.5lbs/1k


19 day update

Added a Greensmaster 1000 to the fleet

1/4" HOC


----------



## BermudaBen

The_iHenry said:


>


Man  ... I'm so jealous of that fine texture. Any idea what it might be? That looks like some kind of tifway.


----------



## The_iHenry

@BermudaBen princess 77?


----------



## BermudaBen

The_iHenry said:


> @BermudaBen princess 77?


That's extremely impressive, it looks amazing. I knew that's what I should have seeded from the start. I decided to go the cheaper route and have more than paid for a far superior seed to get my maya to perform like P77, Arden15, or Yukon. I've quite often given thought to cutting my losses, killing it all, and just investing in the good stuff.


----------



## The_iHenry

21 days later


----------



## The_iHenry

24 days.


----------



## The_iHenry

There's a water hazard just to the right of the fairway and a bunker before the green

A few more bunkers around the green


----------



## The_iHenry

Cut and installed plug June 21st took the pic on the 22nd:

Day 34 July 25th:


----------



## The_iHenry

Decided to do a little aerating this morning














FAS and Celsius on 7/28/20.


----------



## The_iHenry

1 day after sanding


----------



## Sbcgenii

1 day after looks awesome. Do you have a roller yet?


----------



## The_iHenry

@Sbcgenii I don't. I decided to mow last minute last night and I can see minimal bounce in the ball.


----------



## The_iHenry

Mowed at 1/2" and 1/4". Green is 3 days post level. 




Sprayed .6lbs/1k of N2 and .03oz of outrider.


----------



## The_iHenry

7 days post level on the "green" 1/4" and 1/2"


----------



## The_iHenry

Celsius and certainty are kicking in

Mowed at 1/2"


----------



## The_iHenry

High rate of Celsius on 8/13/20 with FAS. 

Mowed at 1/4"


----------



## Don_Bass

Looking Good bro no more worm castings?


----------



## The_iHenry

@Don_Bass yeah I still get worm castings from time to time


----------



## Redtwin

The green is looking good. How's it rolling for you?


----------



## The_iHenry

@Redtwin it got a little bumpy shortly after I sanded but it's a lot smoother now that it's filed in.


----------



## The_iHenry

1/4" HOC and moved the pin


----------



## The_iHenry

I am doing a horrible job documenting my winter overseeding project. I scalped and dethatched on October 9th then I overseeded a small portion of my back yard with Crystal Bluelinks Bent Grass seed from outsidepride.com . I overseeded the rest of the backyard and frontyard with Champion GQ from hancockseed.com. I put down the bent grass seed on October 9th at 1lbs/1k and the PRG on the 10th at 13lbs/1k. I began to see germination on the 19th. Here's a picture from yesterday:

Here's a close up of the bent grass:

My bermuda hasn't gone fully dormant yet so there is a battle going on in the lawn.


----------



## The_iHenry

Mowed the green


Worms are back :/


----------



## Thor865

The_iHenry said:


> Mowed the green
> 
> 
> Worms are back :/


Worms are the worst. Nice work on the green.


----------



## The_iHenry

Thanks @Thor865 and good luck this month. Idk what happened to my PRG? I'm going to mow and overseed again. I'd rather have worms than gophers... @Ren


----------



## The_iHenry

Mowed PRG at 3/4" 
Before I edged:

Mowed bent grass at 1/4" 
Close up of the cup I cut:

Close up of the war between bermuda and bent grass:


Biggest mistake was not applying PGR before laying down the bent grass seed :/


----------



## Ware

Nice shots!


----------



## The_iHenry

Thanks @Ware, I was laying on my belly.


----------



## The_iHenry

Tonight's haul:

WORMS!


----------



## The_iHenry

Here she is after I cleared off all the worm castings and hand watered the fringe:


----------



## The_iHenry

2nd round of overseeding on the "green"


----------



## The_iHenry

Happy Thanksgiving!

Added peat moss in the areas where its struggling



Round 3 of bent grass seed


----------



## The_iHenry

I've been neglecting the lawn

My dog hasn't :/


----------



## The_iHenry

Mow. 
Edge. 
Blow. 





HOC .75 and .25


----------



## The_iHenry

I sprayed the weeds in my flowerbeds earlier this week so I'll give it time to do its thing. I mowed the struggling green at 1/4" and the front and back at 9/16". I'll trim the trees and bushes this coming week and I'm thinking about spreading some iron this week to give it a deep green color. 


I applied AS and ironite to the backyard about 2 weeks ago with a hand spreader :/


----------



## The_iHenry

Nitrogen and iron application


----------



## The_iHenry

Fertilized front and back but was only able to trim the bushes and trees in the back. Next week I'll be taking care of the weeds and trimming the front.

Mowed this morning:


----------



## The_iHenry

Got some rain this week and it looks like it helped the green


----------



## The_iHenry

I think my sprinklers were causing a washout of the seed I had been planting. It only took me 3 overseedings to figure this out. I turned off the sprinklers to those zones and overseeded again. I have been hand watering everyday for the last week. Still struggling but progress is progress 🤷🏾‍♂️


----------



## The_iHenry

Hosed off the morning dew


PRG over seeding is not responding well


Cut a new cup

Gonna give it another week before I mow it


----------



## The_iHenry

Morning dew


----------



## Don_Bass

:bandit:


----------



## The_iHenry

The struggles continue. Lowered the hoc on the PRG to 1/2" and the bent grass to 3/16":


----------



## The_iHenry

The fleet:


----------



## The_iHenry

Put down some pre m

I'll probably spray out the PRG in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Don_Bass

The_iHenry said:


> Put down some pre m
> 
> I'll probably spray out the PRG in about 3 weeks.


Looking good msm?


----------



## The_iHenry

@Don_Bass yeah probably if I can find a split


----------



## The_iHenry

Signs of life


----------



## The_iHenry

I've been mowing "The Green" almost everyday. I haven't fertilized in a while. I was going to today but I ran out of daylight. Hopefully I can do a foliar application tomorrow. 
Green set at 3/16" and the PRG at 1/2".


----------



## The_iHenry

I was able to make a FAS cocktail mixed with some of this: 

24oz AS
8oz FS
1.5oz weed free zone
1 gallon/ 1k 
Probably spray out the PRG towards the end of March.


----------



## The_iHenry

Gave it a quick mow before leaving on a quick trip


----------



## The_iHenry

Mowed the front after we came back from a quick trip. 
 
I've been too busy to get to the backyard :/


----------



## The_iHenry

After 13 days I was finally able to mow:


----------



## The_iHenry

Mowed the front during my lunch break

I'll probably be spraying out the PRG after Easter.


----------



## The_iHenry

In need of a mow, snapped this pic yesterday morning:


Mowed today:



I cut back on the watering about a week ago since I had a broken sprinkler:



Also moved the pin:



:/


----------



## The_iHenry

I've been too busy to scalp I have to make some time to do it before it gets too hot. 
Green is at 1/4" everything else is at 9/16".


----------



## The_iHenry

Tried a new pattern today but it isn't very visible 🤦🏾‍♂️


----------



## The_iHenry

Mow. 
Edge. 
Blow. 

I've been slacking lately. Need to fertilize, scalp, dethatch, and aerate. Maybe after Mother's Day🤷🏾‍♂️


----------



## The_iHenry

Before

During



After


----------



## Ren

That sure looks sharp after a fresh cut!! nice job man


----------



## The_iHenry

Thanks @Ren

Mowed the "Green" early this morning before work. 
Came home for lunch:


The burn spots are finally filling in.


----------



## The_iHenry

Lowered the HOC to 3/8" and the green to 5/16" on Saturday. Mowed the green yesterday at 5/16" sprayed a cocktail of FAS, Celsius, and Certainty:


----------



## The_iHenry

I dug up some problem areas to loosen up the soil. I plan on applying FAS about every 3 weeks.


----------



## The_iHenry

Mowed the green this morning, moved the pin, and changed out the flag:





Hopefully those areas fill in sooner than later🤞🏽


----------



## The_iHenry

Decided to scalp and dethatch yesterday:


----------



## The_iHenry

2 days post scalping/dethatching I applied FAS at:

8oz. Ferris sulfate
1.3lbs. Ammonium sulfate
1tps. Certainty
1tps. Celsius

Hopefully it bounces back soon. We're planning our daughters birthday party for the 21st of august.


----------



## The_iHenry

Sprayed FAS with Celsius and Certainty on 9/9. Mowed the green last night. Snapped this pic before work:


It's finally starting to fill in and one of the sprinkler zones stopped working :/


----------



## The_iHenry

It's been a rough winter:


----------



## The_iHenry

Mowed yesterday, got it down to 7/16" and sprayed some MSM:


----------



## The_iHenry

Going to mow and give it a second dose of MSM this weekend:


----------



## The_iHenry

Bermuda is slowly coming back, I have a few low spots to fill in. Gonna give the green another shot. 7/16" and 1/4". 





Still have a sprinkler zone to fix and I need to trim those bushes.


----------



## The_iHenry

Scalped down to .25, sprayed FAS with Certainty and Celsius.

5/9/22:


----------



## The_iHenry

6 days post scalp, slow green up
5/15/22:


----------



## The_iHenry

10 day update:


----------



## The_iHenry

I was only able to mow the back late last night. My sprinkler controller went bad, took me 6 days to get that back online. I have a bad sprinkler solenoid that I still need to replace. I plan on mowing the front giving the back a charity mow and hit it with another dose of FAS, Celsius, and Certainty this weekend.


----------

